# Has The Truck Plow Made You Lazy???



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Who here is guilty of getting lazy thanks to the truck plow. I know I am. 

First I used to shovel our driveway (150+ feet), then I got a plow for my atv. But now I have a truck plow, and my poor ole snow shovel is rusting away in the shed. *L* Don't even THINK of using the atv or shovel anymore.

And my atv plow is about 4 years old, and looks as good as new. 
Haven't used in the past 3 years. payup

This year, I think I'll try to get back to basics. Put on the snowsuit, hats, and gloves, and breakout the ole snowshovel and atv................unless it's TOO cold!*


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Funny I am with you sure I will use the blower and the shovels and umm Unless its to cold


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

That snowshovel will last you like 8 minutes before you look at what you've done and realize you could have done it with the truck in about 12 seconds.

For me it all started with the remote control. Why did I need it? The tv was right there after all, but the chair was so comfortable.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

sometimes i even try to do sidewalks with my truck so i dont have to shovel them


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

I knew there was a reason I got married!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mayhem said:


> For me it all started with the remote control. Why did I need it? The tv was right there after all, but the chair was so comfortable.


For me it was Power angle, it was so nice not to have to get out of the truck.
Then it was auto trans, so nice not to push that clutch 1000+ times a night.
Next came electric windows so I didn'r have to lean over to crank the handle
That lead to power mirrors which now must be heated power mirrors.
then heated wipers but I still had to clean under them so I installed a heated windshield.
Now it's a reverse monitor so I don't have to turn my head.
Not much left but someone to drive the truck so I can set in that comfortable chair and watch the Birds lose another one.

But if I stay home she'll want me to shovel the walk.LOL


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Hehe, Out of the whole street, we are the only ones that have 3 bobcats, 5 trucks, and guess who's drive is the last one to get done. Ours of course. Then there are times when I do the three or four drives near us, with the bobcat, and the sidewalks with the other bobcat. But yeah I don't think I have shoveled much at all anymore. we even made it so the bobcat could get up the walkway when we redid it. Is it really lazy, or is it after a a night of plowing do you really want to come back and do your own place by hand?


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

i always say work smarter not harder


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm the same as "Bruce's Ex"......seems like my driveway is always the last to get done. Might even leaving it until the next day just so I can try and squeeze in a few more driveways.payup


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

Just went the other way- got rid of the GMC w/9' MM2 and am looking at a DR snowblower attachment for the "field and brush mower" for 200' of driveway and pay for someone else to do our 1/3 mile of unpaved road (split 3 ways with the other 2 houses).

Back out into the cold!

John


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Shovel? Is that the thing that wont fit in my hand? Thought so.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Plows make you lazy, to the point where you will never go back. From now on I will always have some type of a plow from a lawnmower plow to a 12' highway at some point (hopefully!). That is what you buy a plow for, to make work easier. Throw away the shovel and never look back!:salute:


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

My shovel and blower are done after this season. I'm not doing any sidewalk work next year. I'm geting older so I need to work smarter.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont think my truck made me lazy,BUT I DO THINK THAT MY SHOVEL MADE MY BACK HURT !


----------



## LD4850 (Jun 5, 2005)

I can't find the starter button on my shovel????? I would use it if I could... I'm not that lazy.


----------

